# Negotiation With German Employer



## Jeharg (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Everybody!!!
I'm in negotiations with a big German Insurance Company to work in there.
Probably next week we will have a skypecall to negotiate T&C.
I'm gettint married in December 2015, I'm from Argentina and I want to be here 1 month bedore the marriage.

This company does have an office here in Argentina, also the position is for being in charge of South American Market, but based in Germany.

Do you think the employer will agree with something like this?

Kind Regards

Sebastian


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeharg said:


> Hi Everybody!!!
> I'm in negotiations with a big German Insurance Company to work in there.
> Probably next week we will have a skypecall to negotiate T&C.
> I'm gettint married in December 2015, I'm from Argentina and I want to be here 1 month bedore the marriage.
> ...



I am afraid I don't understand what you are asking - agree to something like what?

Being in Argentina one month before the wedding?

It's November. that is one month before the marriage and you are in Argentina. 

Also, getting you a work visa will take a few weeks (unless you have an EU nationality?), so chances that they might expect you to move before the wedding are slim.


----------



## Jeharg (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reply!
I'm getting married in December 2015, so, I year from now.
I have German Nationality

The want me to go there as soon as possible, so that's why i want to try to ask for that month before the marriage, working from Argentina, not holydays


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeharg said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> I'm getting married in December 2015, so, I year from now.
> I have German Nationality
> 
> The want me to go there as soon as possible, so that's why i want to try to ask for that month before the marriage, working from Argentina, not holydays



Oh, sorry. I misread that.

I don't see why they shouldn't agree to that.


----------



## Jeharg (Nov 5, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Oh, sorry. I misread that.
> 
> I don't see why they shouldn't agree to that.


wow! i didn't see that comming!
that sounds good!
I don't know why I'm so affraid of that, I guess because here in argentina, that would be a point that coulndt be agreed

Kind Regards

SB


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeharg said:


> wow! i didn't see that comming!
> that sounds good!
> I don't know why I'm so affraid of that, I guess because here in argentina, that would be a point that coulndt be agreed
> 
> ...


Just ask the question, explain your reasons and how it would work (working from branch in Argentina and all that).

Key point is to announce this early and allow for planning. 

If the business has some sort of annual event/procedure/whatever every December for which you would be needed in Germany, that might then throw a spanner in the works - but you won't know if you don't ask.


----------

